# "Alternate Methods" Challenge



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

So this thread http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/woodworking-magazines-lament-question-29828/ brought up some interesting discussion about alternate methods for those of us who don't have well equipped shops for one reason or another.

In that thread, I mentioned the idea of a "challenge" that several (or all) members here could do the same project using whatever techniques we prefer to get the end result. The key being that the documenting of the steps would be a beneficial way for lots of us who are less experienced or with more modestly equipped shops can learn some new techniques that would/could help us do our best work with the tools we have available.

With that in mind, I've dug through my issues of a few woodworking magazines and found some projects I think might be candidates. Key factors were:
1) Potential cost of materials. I don't think this should break anyone's wallet.
2) Some form of joint that requires "special" techniques or tools according to the article plans but that could actually be accomplished through several methods.
3) The project can't be too complex. I'd like to actually try my hand at this and I, like many of you, am significantly limited in time.

So, for those who might have magazines on hand, I've pulled these plans in no particular order:
1) "Three Tier In-Box" in Woodsmith, No 182
http://www.woodsmith.com/magazine/sources/182/three-tier-in-box/
2) "Machinists Chest" in Woodsmith, No 183.
http://www.woodsmith.com/magazine/sources/183/machinists-chest/
3) "Jewelry Box" in Wood, No 191.
http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-plans/gifts-accessories/boxes/jewelry-box-plans/
4) "Music Box" in Wood, No 192.
I will try and get a picture of this one up tomorrow after I get it scanned.

Here are the rules, as I would like to see this go, if anyone actually wants to participate.

1) The plans can't be modified too significantly. Specifically, dovetails should remain dovetails, mitered corners should remain mitered, etc etc. Minor aesthetic changes can be made and of course wood selection always leaves room for personalization but the projects should come out essentially the same as the original and the same as each other.
2) I would like participation to be from those willing to document the step-by-step process of the project so we can see different methods used for the same step. Eg dovetails cut by hand versus a router jig.
3) I'd like to put together a synopsis/write-up to send to the magazine from which we choose the project that shows the whole process of this "challenge". That means you would give consent to be credited for your work if such a write up were to be published by said magazine or you should specifically deny consent in your thread.
4) You should start a thread for your individual project and make sure I know about it (send me a PM with the link for the thread) so that any and all participants can be accounted for in the end. 

So, with all my anal-rententive, alpha-dog demands stated, is anyone interested?

If you're interested, put your vote in for the project you'd prefer to do.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm very interested and I can tell you being as your looking for 'alternate' methods I'd be doing most everything with hand tools...

Where you lose me is at doing completed projects. I don't have time to build a three tier box that I can neither bill for or use not to mention the documentation and write-up.

Now if it were 'jointery' or other portions of projects it would be totally doable for me... Just my 2 cents!...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

If I did any of those, it'd be the machinist's chest just because I'd like to get rid of my rolling craftsman tool chest in favor of something I built. Consider me a definite maybe. :no::yes:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> I'm very interested and I can tell you being as your looking for 'alternate' methods I'd be doing most everything with hand tools...
> 
> Where you lose me is at doing completed projects. I don't have time to build a three tier box that I can neither bill for or use not to mention the documentation and write-up.
> 
> ...


Same here.

I was thinking of documenting hand cut, sliding dovetails, and another on full blind dovetails.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmm, well, I suspect whatever we decide there will be a couple of people who try to finish the whole thing. Let's see what we get.

EDIT: adding the image of the music box first page to show that particular project as well.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

frankp said:


> So, for those who might have magazines on hand, I've pulled these plans in no particular order:


Hi Frank
I'm interested in participating by attempting the machinists box or the 3 tier buy don't have the magazines........
Tom


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Tcleve, once we decide on a plan, I'll scan the plans and PM/email them to people participating who don't already have them.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

I was looking at hardware on these and the toolbox is fairly high 100+ music box 35+ jewelery box 25+ and the in box.....everyone should have the stuff for that

the tool box was my first choice but I dont know about that hardware price, things are a lil tuff here

whatever dicision is made I will try to comply. I feel this could benefit everyone

if someone can find a cheaper source for hard ware I say the toolbox..but to be fair to all I would have to go with the in box


----------



## Patrick. (Jul 11, 2011)

I still like my idea of the small, simple box. No hardware required, not a lot of material needed, and it shouldnt take too long to build. The author of the plans has been in FWW and other magazines and would be known to whatever editors Frank wants to submit our results to. I think that makes it ideal for this type of challenge.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

As part prompter of this, I feel like I ought to try to contribute. Coincidentally, I'm about to be moved into a new office space, and could use some more organization, so I may give the in-box a try. I've just ordered the 2009 Woodsmith collection, since I was looking at doing that anyway. I'll see what the plans look like when I get it. I'll update here if I decide definitely to do it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

100% I'm in. I would be voting for the machinists chest, but I will try and build whatever project the majority votes for. I don't have the magazines, but that is a bridge that we will cross when we get to it. Documentation? I enjoy doing build threads so I'm 100% in again. Submit my stuff to a magazine? Again, I'm 100% in. Bring on the decision, and bring on the build threads. :thumbsup:
Have I mentioned that I'm 100% in?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If Kenbo is in, I'm out...*

Nothing I make will compare. :thumbdown: bill


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

By "Alternative Methods" I take that to mean that we have to avoid doing it the way me normally might do? Example... = hand tools instead of power tools?

With Christmas coming up and three grand daughters to build for, I may give the jewelry box a try but probably without the music box...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

johnnie52 said:


> By "Alternative Methods" I take that to mean that we have to avoid doing it the way me normally might do? Example... = hand tools instead of power tools?
> 
> With Christmas coming up and three grand daughters to build for, I may give the jewelry box a try but probably without the music box...


 
I read this as we are to do it as we see fit. Basically, if 20 of us make the same project, there will be times during the project where there will be 20 different methods used by different guys. In a nutshell, make it however you would normally. That's the way I take it.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> I read this as we are to do it as we see fit. Basically, if 20 of us make the same project, there will be times during the project where there will be 20 different methods used by different guys. In a nutshell, make it however you would normally. That's the way I take it.



If that is the case, you can count me in for the jewelry box. I need to make at least two of those anyway.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm a definite maybe.


----------



## crosley623 (Dec 14, 2007)

I am a definite maybe.. All depending on the cost of wood and hardware. If it's cheap like the 3 tier tray I'm definitely in.
It'll be good to have a project that forces me to document something.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

What a great idea Frank. I'm definatly in. I'll let send you my project peference after I have a chance to review the options. Sounds like fun.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

johnnie52 said:


> By "Alternative Methods" I take that to mean that we have to avoid doing it the way me normally might do? Example... = hand tools instead of power tools?
> 
> With Christmas coming up and three grand daughters to build for, I may give the jewelry box a try but probably without the music box...


Johnnie52 -- The "Lament" thread that spurred this was my somewhat tongue-in-cheek complaint that woodworking magazines assume everyone has a shop full of high-end gear; large band-saws, router tables, cabinet table saws with reliable miter slots, paners, and that sort of thing. While I'm not opposed to that, and wish I had such a shop, I was lamenting the fact that they never say "Oh, and if you don't HAVE a 20" planer, you can use this other wood/method/technique". 

What I hope to get out of the resulting project threads is a series of possibilities for ways to do the projects by substituting time and skill for expensive machinery. If I don't get that... well, I'm not running this challenge, am I? And the resulting threads should be informative regardless of whether they require gear I don't have.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Keep in mind Alex, that although some who participate in the challenge will have the fancy machinery, there are those who pride themselves on hand done joinery and hand tool construction. I think that you will be pleasantly surprised what this challenge offers to everyone. Jump in and join the challenge. Although you don't have the machinery at this point in time, someone making the project by hand could be your step by step guide as to how to do it with what you have.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

amckenzie4 said:


> What I hope to get out of the resulting project threads is a series of possibilities for ways to do the projects by substituting time and skill for expensive machinery. If I don't get that... well, I'm not running this challenge, am I? And the resulting threads should be informative regardless of whether they require gear I don't have.


While I don't have a lot of the high end fancy stuff, I do use what machines I have for most things. I'm afraid it couldn't make a square joint by hand these days if my life depended on it but, I do pretty good at my power saws....  So if we do this, you will see machines, just not the high dollar kind. The methods I use can be followed by anyone as I'm no pro... just a somewhat dedicated hobbyist.


----------



## AFMac (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll jump on the bandwagon and give this a shot...the Mrs asked for a jewelry box for her birthday, so looks like she'll get one.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

lawrence said:


> I was looking at hardware on these and the toolbox is fairly high 100+ music box 35+ jewelery box 25+ and the in box.....everyone should have the stuff for that
> 
> the tool box was my first choice but I dont know about that hardware price, things are a lil tuff here
> 
> ...


I personally wasn't planning to use any hardware if we decide on the toolbox. I was going to make my own pulls, which eliminates a lot of the cost. I'm lucky enough to have a fair amount of "scrap" wood in my shop so I figure I can get by with about $10-15 for the toolbox. Obviously if you have to buy wood and choose to buy hardware to give it the "authentic look" it will be more expensive. 

To make it clear though, cosmetic stuff isn't what I intended to keep the same, just the actual build details, like joinery. I'd actually like to see different options for hardware and the like to make this really stand out as a comparison of techniques etc.

Hell, we can even give "points" for least expensive, longest/shortest time to build etc etc.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> Keep in mind Alex, that although some who participate in the challenge will have the fancy machinery, there are those who pride themselves on hand done joinery and hand tool construction. I think that you will be pleasantly surprised what this challenge offers to everyone. Jump in and join the challenge. Although you don't have the machinery at this point in time, someone making the project by hand could be your step by step guide as to how to do it with what you have.


Ken has it in 1. I suspect we'll all be doing things on these projects the way each of us normally would. 

I have a very nice bandsaw, for instance, but often use a jig saw for hard to handle pieces or small work. I'm horrible with a hand plane so I often hand sand instead, though I really get better end results if I'm patient with a plane. I have a low end tablesaw which hasn't steered me wrong yet, and a home-made drop in router "table" for that tablesaw. Again, it's worked like a charm for me so far.

As for cost, like I said it wasn't my intent with this project for people to go out and break their banks. I'd actually prefer to see people scrounge for wood scraps, hardware and such because that's the way I like to build but I'm not going to limit anyone's choices other than how I mentioned in the original post.

With all that said, it looks like a strong choice between the jewelry box/music box (I'm not entirely clear which one people are voting for) and the machinists chest. I'll give it the rest of the day today and then count up the votes then post the final decision.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

I want to try the 3tier inbox just to see how I do myself.


----------



## Patrick. (Jul 11, 2011)

After making some mitered cuts last night, I definitely need to adjust my TS setup. Oh how tempted I am to buy one of the Incra miter gauges!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Frank, thanks for kicking this off, and Alex, thanks for raising the issue! I'm with you bro. :thumbsup:

I think the selection of four is very good, and my interpretation is that people should pick one of those four and go, so we have four build options and see how different people do those (whichever they are most comfortable with.) Seems that we have enough people interested and I'm sure will pick up more that haven't yet chimed in (the holidays are coming after all!) Hopefully that works since I don't think everyone wants to build the same thing.

I'm also all about low cost right now so may try either the music box or the jewlery box. :shifty:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay, everyone, after giving it the rest of yesterday, it looks to me like we have at least three participants for the machinists chest, the "inbox" and the music/jewelry box. So, despite my original intent to pick a single project, I think ShopDad's idea that people choose one of the projects may actually work out well. I'd like to give a time line for this so let's say Christmas is the deadline. That will give some of us slower workers a little more time but still give us some motivation to try and get these finished so we can give them to people as gifts. 

So here's how I see it as far as willing participants.
Machinist Chest: Taylormade, Kenbo, tcleve ??, lawrence??, 
In Box: tcleve???, lawrence??, amckenzie, kenbo, crosley623, slicksqueegie
musicbox: johnnie52, kenbo, AFmac, shopdad

Unknown: Patrick, Bill, dbhost

I will try the in box and the machinist chest but I'm slow and have a baby coming in early November so I won't make any promises just yet. I think I can get one of them finished, but I'll try both.

Kenbo, because he's such a machine and cranks out projects every day it seems, I signed up for everything. He's a good sport, he can take it. 

Those that mentioned two projects were put in both lists but pick whichever one you like.

When you start your build thread, call it "Alternate Challenge <project name here>" or something similar so we can all tell what it is, and don't forget to send me a PM so I can start compiling the list and working on the final write-up.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Put me down for the machinist chest... I'll try to get it done in the next couple months between 4 pieces of baby furniture and jobs...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## PaperJam (Jul 31, 2010)

I will also have a go at the machinists chest. Being fairly new to the woodworking game I will be watching all you real woodworkers and pirating your ideas irate:.
-Jeff


----------



## crosley623 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm definitely in now. I just picked up some walnut and cherry for the three tiered inbox unloaded into the garage and was about to get to work only to realize that I may have jumped the gun, I forgot to wait for the plans to get posted.
I guess the start will have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Well I'm in for sure. Just got home from the lumber company and picked up the lumber for the three tier in-box.

65 bucks???? For an in-box??? And I gotta build it??? Lol what's wrong with this picture?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Signed me up for all of them eh? That sounds like a challenge and I accept. :thumbsup:


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

dont forget to document every thing, maybe we can see more than kenbos hands in the video...lol
I have both the woodsmith ones scanned and will try to do them both....good luck everyone


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

I would love to give the machinists chest a shot. This is a great idea by the way.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay, for those who don't have the plans, send me a PM with your email address. I should be able to scan them tomorrow and get them out sometime in the next couple of days. I'm on a plane on Sunday so if it's not tomorrow, they won't go out until Monday, most likely.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Think I might give the Music Box a shot (minus the music). I've got the plans.

Should be fun (or embarrassing).:laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm guessing I don't get plans for the machinist box... But I'm going to need dimensions for the bugger... Thx!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

chest plans in PDF

http://www5.freepdfconvert.com/export/696069423/result/toolchest.zip


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

3 tier in box

http://www5.freepdfconvert.com/export/681702655/result/3tier.zip


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

I want to say this just in case there is some that dont catch it soon enough....on the chest plans....if you are going to go with knobs that protrude on the drawer then you must either bring the chest front forward the amount of the knob size or else drop the drawer size back. front panel is dead against draw fronts in original.
just didnt want anyone to lose wood by seeing that too late


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

lawrence said:


> chest plans in PDF
> 
> http://www5.freepdfconvert.com/export/696069423/result/toolchest.zip


Thx

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

If it is not too late, I think I might want to take part in this, building the tool chest, and perhaps the jewelry boxes (for christmas presents).

I am out of town right now, but when I get home, I will see if those links work for me.

Fabian


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey Lawrence, Thanks for posting the pdf files. I tried to print them and they printed all funky. It's like they shrunk each page and printed a thumbnail of that page right in the middle of the full size page, blocking out a lot of the details of the pattern. Anyone else have this issue? I'm hoping that Frank will still email the scanned files for all 3 but I was just wondering if anyone else had the same printing issue that I had. For the record, my wife tried to print them on another computer and the same thing happened.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

thegrgyle said:


> If it is not too late, I think I might want to take part in this, building the tool chest, and perhaps the jewelry boxes (for christmas presents).
> 
> I am out of town right now, but when I get home, I will see if those links work for me.
> 
> Fabian


You're welcome to join in, Fabian. 

For anyone that doesn't have plans for whichever project, I just scanned them all in as PDFs. PM me with an email address and I'll get them to you.

Unfortunately I sent the machinist chest plans to a few people before I realized they were so large. I haven't figured out how to resize them to something a bit more reasonable for email yet but I will soon. To those of you getting an email from me, I apologize.


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

This looks like a lot of fun guys! If I had a shop I'd be in! I'll be glad to watch everyone's build threads though.

I might take a crack at the tool chest once I'm set up.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Still time to join in? I think this is a great idea and the different builds will be very interesting to follow. That jewelry box will make a great christmas gift for one of my granddaughters so I'll try that one.


----------



## AFMac (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, have to love that. No PM capability, and looking around the site appears I've got another 12 posts or so to go before it unlocks for me. Guess I have to get a lot more talkative or start doing some projects worth sharing. Any chance you could hang these plans somewhere on the web?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Hey Lawrence, Thanks for posting the pdf files. I tried to print them and they printed all funky. It's like they shrunk each page and printed a thumbnail of that page right in the middle of the full size page, blocking out a lot of the details of the pattern. Anyone else have this issue? I'm hoping that Frank will still email the scanned files for all 3 but I was just wondering if anyone else had the same printing issue that I had. For the record, my wife tried to print them on another computer and the same thing happened.


I haven't tried it yet... Need to get over to a PC and see

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

AFMac said:


> Well, have to love that. No PM capability, and looking around the site appears I've got another 12 posts or so to go before it unlocks for me. Guess I have to get a lot more talkative or start doing some projects worth sharing. Any chance you could hang these plans somewhere on the web?


Shoot me an email and I'll see if I can't send you a copy of what you need.

Edit: I only have the plans from Wood. Thought i had the others but i don't.


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

So the links do not work for me, and the emailed version says "damaged" when i attempt to open it....I have the plans for the in box, so Im gonna be "that guy" and change my task, if thats a problem we can try something else?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The plans came in as damaged for me as well. I've sent a message to Frank, and I'm sure that he will be correcting the issue asap.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Tried the links - was told they were no longer valid????????

Willing to give something a try, but will most likely be embarassed.

Ah well, good chance to learn something.


----------



## AFMac (Aug 5, 2011)

Is there any way the plans could just be posted in the thread itself? Just looked at this on the pc and appears you can drop all sorts of image formats as well as pdf's.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.filefactory.com/file/cecf4c2/n/3tier.pdf 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/cecf4ca/n/toolchest.pdf 


ok I think they are fixed


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Did we set any start times yet or can we go ahead and start building now?

I've almost finished making my own plans, but I sent you a PM anyway Frank for the slope sided box.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

johnnie52 said:


> Did we set any start times yet or can we go ahead and start building now?
> 
> .


 

I hope not I already cut a lot of it


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Just a thought here...

Maybe all threads should be held back until all projects are completed.

Otherwise you are going to have guys following already posted threads.

Which in my opinion will limit the amount of different methods used.:huh:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The only issue with that mdntrdr is that some of the novice fellas are looking to the tutorials for guidance.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, what Kenbo said. I know I am still learning and have a long way to go. I might be willing to try one of the projects, but I will definitely be looking at the posts for suggestions and ideas as I don't have all the tools that might be called for.

Keep the posts going, some of us will learn from them.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay, sorry everyone. I'm on travel this week and don't have access to computers most of the day. To anyone wanting to start, please do! To anyone not already "listed" as having a project, feel free to pick one and get to it. I haven't checked the links put up by Lawrence (thank you, Lawrence) but to those who can't get through the links feel free to PM me and I'll try and get the emails out soon.

The idea was that we would all do the build threads as we build, that way anyone who wants to use them as a tutorial has the opportunity to do so and still get a chance to build their own project by the Christmas deadline.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I've finally gotten all the plans out to everyone (I think) that requested them. Once again, I'm sorry about the delays last week. If you requested plans and didn't get them, please send me another PM and I will do my best to get them out to you as soon as possible. 

FrankP


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

frankp said:


> I've finally gotten all the plans out to everyone (I think) that requested them. Once again, I'm sorry about the delays last week. If you requested plans and didn't get them, please send me another PM and I will do my best to get them out to you as soon as possible.
> 
> FrankP


I haven't gotten them but I'm going to have to publicly withdraw. I'm not going to have time with all the irons I have in the fire... Hopefully I'll get in on the next one!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I got mine today. :thumbsup: Naturally I built it all wrong....  Oh well.. its a box... now wrong could it be????


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I got my copy of the 2009 Woodsmith collection this week, so I've got all the plans. And I've got next week off, so I may have time to work on the inbox.

Here's hoping!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

One final update. For everyone who builds a project and does this challenge can you give me a quick PM and answer these questions so I can use some of the information in the final write-up. Consider it a "contributer's bio":

1) Are you a professional or a hobbyist.
2) How long have you been woodworking consistently? IE if you had a 20 year break between a woodshop class and when you really started woodworking (like me) just count the most recent period of actual woodworking.
3) What do you primarily build? Boxes, cabinets, turnings, furniture, etc?
4) What is your inspiration?
5) Do you have a full shop or a limited shop or a beginner's shop with just one or two tools? Just a quick description...


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Time to revive an old thread. Did anyone build the chest? How did they turn out?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for reviving this thread. I hadn't seen it before-it must have been before I joined. 

I just happen to be in the middle of building a "version" of that tool-chest. The size is different (larger) and I don't plan on using all the fancy hardware but it is essentially the same. 

I'm building it mostly with hand tools, so it is an alternate methods build. I was only going to post an abbreviated build thread when I finished, but if there is interest, I could start posting now. Just a warning though - it will probably take another couple of months for me to finish it


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

@ trc, build threads are always welcome, at least to me . I say go, I'll follow along.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd be interested following a build thread.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

This was something a few of us did a couple of years ago. FrankP was planning to write up how each of use used methods other than those described in magazine plans and submit it to the magazine.

Those of us who took part had a great time doing things our own way. :laughing:

Build threads are always welcomed. Just please put them in the Project Showcase area of the forum so we don't have to search the forum to find them.

The fastest way to have me totally ignore a build thread is to post it in the general discussion area.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll try to get one started this weekend. It will be in the Project Showcase, and I'll link this thread and others that built the tool chest as part of the "Alternative Methods Challenge".


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay, when I linked to this in another thread the other day I had a mind to do this and didn't get around to it. Today, I offer you all the build threads I can find associated with this challenge. I think there were more but they aren't showing up in my searches, so if anyone did a build thread and don't see it here, please feel free to add your thread links.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/alternative-methods-challenge-machinists-chest-30864/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/another-alternative-method-jewelry-chest-build-32382/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/alternative-method-thanks-31748/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/alternative-methods-project-2-slant-side-jewellery-box-30284/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/alternative-methods-challenge-project-4-jewellery-box-30832/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/alternative-methods-challenge-truly-slantsided-box-30914/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/alternative-methods-project-3-machinest-chest-30401/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/alternative-methods-jewelry-chest-30411/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/alternative-methods-challenge-slant-sided-jewelry-box-30117/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/alternate-challenge-machinist-chest-30057/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/alternative-methods-challenge-3-tier-box-30019/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/alternative-challenge-3-tier-box-31147/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/alternate-method-fail-30263/


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

And, not to be outdone, trc65 chose to do a build of the machinist's chest with almost all hand tools 2 years after the original challenge and made an excellent edition to the whole endeavor. Thread is here:http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/machinists-chest-build-56124/


----------

